# Cheap airlines



## finy (May 22, 2010)

Hi,

Could you please tell me what the cheapest flights are from America to Argentina?

And what airports are good to use. I need to get from the UK to Buenos Aires.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

finy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me what the cheapest flights are from America to Argentina?
> 
> And what airports are good to use. I need to get from the UK to Buenos Aires.


I don't know what the cheapest flights would be, you will have to do your research there. You can try google; mobissimo, expedia or cheap tickets in general and you will get a link of different sites to use. Once you find a price that you are comfortable with, you can then go to that airline's site and see if you find it cheaper there. 

Miami (MIA) would have the most flights going into Buenos Aires (BUE). However, I think you might be able to find a couple of direct flights from NY....


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

finy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me what the cheapest flights are from America to Argentina?
> 
> And what airports are good to use. I need to get from the UK to Buenos Aires.


Well you don't say if this is a round trip or one way, you don't say when your going either. So I will assume it is now and a r/t flight. From London to (LDY) to buenos aires (BUE) is about $950 dollars U.S. 

As the other poster stated you really need to dig around, use google. Two years ago I flew from phl to Bangkok for about 1050$. I used cheapoair dot com
However this does not mean they were the cheapest, I dug around for hours on different sites at the time. So start hunting and good luck 

Rachel


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Going by the number of international airports in the US and the relativity of the term cheap - Google is your friend.


----------

